# Bucks meet **TONIGHT**- Mulberry Bush Nr Amersham



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

**IMPORTANT INFO** 
The pub have said they will give us 20% discount.....hopefully for this meet but, if not, I would imagine the next one.

One proviso however; to get the discount we will need to pay as one bill to save them lots of hassle with discount codes, etc. Obviously this may be awkward as I'm not sure not everyone knows each other well enough to split the bill evenly. If we are going to work this, it would be handy if everyone could bring cash/change (and a calculator :roll: :wink: ) ....unless of course, everyone is willing to split evenly...... We'll see how it goes. 

Following the great success of our inaugural Bucks meet I reckon we should do it again 

21st March at the Mulberry Bush, just south of Amersham on the road to Beaconsfield. Handy for the M40 - only about 5 miles from the Beaconsfield Junction so could be good for some of you West Londoners and Oxonites too 

Address for all you sat-navers: 21 Amersham Road, Coleshill, Amersham, Buckinghamshire HP7 0LB Tel. 01494 726754 (It's actually on the A355 main road - not on Magpie Lane, Coleshill as it appears on the map and sat nav systems :roll: )

The food there last time was excellent, and the staff very helpful.

Look forward to seeing you there if you can make it. Don't worry if you've never been to a meet before - we're all very friendly and don't bite (unless you ask nicely :wink: ) Just come along and have a chat and a bite to eat and loiter in the car park - I've booked a dry evening this time - honest :roll: :lol:

Please post your interest here:

NaughTTy
phodge + Mr phodge(?)
Terri_TT + Andrea
ChilliTT
E
R6B TT (borderline)
spilmah + 1
boggie & Mrs boggie(?) (babysitter permitting :wink: )
thebears
was
djguk47
neil millard tt
GW1970
markTT225
J55TTC
JayGemson
ttvic
fsr


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Er what happened to Wednesday  :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Er - you said it was too far to drive 

Tell me now if you really want to come and I'll change it to the 22nd 

I'm sure you could change your night off if you really wanted to come :wink:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Im up for that. Had a laugh last time, I hop it doent rain, wana see all the gleaming TT's in all their glory!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm up for this again. Had a good time last time. Will try not to get lost again! :lol:

Can't make it if you change to Wednesday though as I have college.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

It's ok Paul leave it as it is...If i manage to get the night off i will come.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Jags and Penny [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 

Jamie - hope you can make it mate 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

As per usual Paul - I'm interested, I just can't do 'school nights'. :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry Kell - Will be looking at doing a Saturday or Sunday meet in the (hopefully) near future  been looking at working out a route for a cruise but planning is just at infancy stage atm.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Paul, hubby and I could work out a cruise route for you. We were only talking about it this weekend! How 'bout out through the Beeches, over Winter Hill and then back across Marlow Bridge? Let me know what you think and we'll put something together....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Paul, hubby and I could work out a cruise route for you. We were only talking about it this weekend! How 'bout out through the Beeches, over Winter Hill and then back across Marlow Bridge? Let me know what you think and we'll put something together....


Excellent idea Penny - I don't very often get the chance to go out for a drive. I was thinking of heading over to Coombe hill sometime but it's fair way from Amersham and no real scenic route to get there (without going down some pretty rough roads!).

Thanks for offering - I'll have a chat with you at the next meet and see what you've come up with  (I would love to get a weekend meet between now and then but completely booked up at the moment :? )

Cheers muchley,

Paul


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No probs, we'll put some ideas down and bring them with us. Would be better to have a weekend meet when the weather is better 'cos then I can go topless! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> No probs, we'll put some ideas down and bring them with us. Would be better to have a weekend meet when the weather is better 'cos then I can go topless! :wink:


   :wink:

Soooo - anyone else fancy coming to this meet - I'm hoping for at least as many as last time (14)  :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

I'll try to make this one :-*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> I'll try to make this one :-*


Hope you can come Terri - will you be bringing Andrea along with you?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try to make this one :-*
> ...


I hope too  I'll probably get lost on my own :roll:


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

Count me in Paul.....


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

ChilliTT said:


> Count me in Paul.....


I'll do it for you 

1,2,3.......................................................


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ChilliTT said:


> Count me in Paul.....


Excellent news Nigel - be good to get a qS there


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

Well that's me counted in then.... Thanks Terri :lol:

Your welcome Paul..... 

Better make sure I've cleaned it then........ 8)

If Jamie makes it you'll get a pair!


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

As posted in the main forum i'm back in a TT and hope to get along to the meet.

What sort of time do you all meet? hopefully will get along to it if only briefly this time.

E


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Welcome back E - hope you can make it to the Mulberry Bush. 

Last time we met at around 7:15 and had some food after 8ish.

Look forward to seeing you.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul.

I'll be there, work travel commitments permitting.

Might even have got my new Wheels on by then 

Rob


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Paul.
> 
> I'll be there, work travel commitments permitting.
> 
> ...


 8) 

Let's hope you don't have to come from the South coast this time :wink:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

I should be back in the land of living by then


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

And I thought my hint may have been to subtle :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Paul, we did a recce on a route for a nice drive at the weekend. Looks to be just under 40 miles - hope that's not too long! Anyway, I'll bring the details with me on the 21st.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Paul, we did a recce on a route for a nice drive at the weekend. Looks to be just under 40 miles - hope that's not too long! Anyway, I'll bring the details with me on the 21st.


Reckon that's about the right length Penny. Thanks so much for doing this - saved me a big head-ache


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul,
We would be up for it, the Mulberry is a regular Sunday haunt for us but it all depends upon baby sitting. Weekdays can be difficult, a weekend run would be easier to cover but I will see what I can do.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Shouldn't be a problem, will check the diary in the morining!!


----------



## bizza (Dec 12, 2005)

will check and see what i can do?

i do shift work so might not be about?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

boggie said:


> Hi Paul,
> We would be up for it, the Mulberry is a regular Sunday haunt for us but it all depends upon baby sitting. Weekdays can be difficult, a weekend run would be easier to cover but I will see what I can do.


Hi boggie - Thanks for posting. Hope you can come - Understand with the baby-sitting (although my wife prefers to stay at home instead of "talking about cars all evening" :roll: I've tried to persuade her that that's not the case but.....)

I'll stick you on the list as a 'maybe' :wink: Hope you can come 



thebears said:


> Shouldn't be a problem, will check the diary in the morining!!


Cross out whatever's in there and replace it in red with "Mulberry Bush" :lol: I can't believe you would even consider that anything could be more important :wink: :roll: 



bizza said:


> will check and see what i can do?
> 
> i do shift work so might not be about?


Would be good to meet you bizza - where abouts are you based?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't be a problem, will check the diary in the morining!!
> ...


What i meant to say is......Have to check the diary first so i can then cancel all the Crap that is in there to turn up!! would'nt have it any other way! Lets pray for better weather and more space on the roads!!!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## djguk47 (Nov 12, 2005)

I will try to get along... my first TT meet  
Question: I have purchased one of the TT Tax Disk holders from the TT shop... thought it would be a 5 minute job to put on the windscreen... cannot get the spacer things seperated... grrrr... so hope someone at the meet might be able to help get it sorted.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

djguk47 said:


> I will try to get along... my first TT meet
> Question: I have purchased one of the TT Tax Disk holders from the TT shop... thought it would be a 5 minute job to put on the windscreen... cannot get the spacer things seperated... grrrr... so hope someone at the meet might be able to help get it sorted.


Another Newbie  Hope you can make it. I'm sure someone will be able to give you a hand with the holder


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Another 3.2!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Phat, phat, phat noise!!


----------



## bizza (Dec 12, 2005)

im based in High Wycombe but sadly it looks like i will be working when this happens.

might have to try and make it another time


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

bizza said:


> im based in High Wycombe but sadly it looks like i will be working when this happens.
> 
> might have to try and make it another time


 

I'm sure we can get you along to another one soon


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

will see you all there.Neil


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

neil millard tt said:


> will see you all there.Neil


Look forward to seeing you again Neil


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Surrey meet has been postponed for this month, so I'll try and make this one instead


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

GW1970 said:


> Surrey meet has been postponed for this month, so I'll try and make this one instead


Great news - any more you can drag along with you?


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Don't see any reason why I can't make this one again 

I shall bring the Red & Blue Crufts Ribbons with me 

Take care

See you there XX


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

spilmah said:


> Don't see any reason why I can't make this one again
> 
> I shall bring the Red & Blue Crufts Ribbons with me
> 
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Great news Sam ...... on both counts


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

spilmah said:


> Don't see any reason why I can't make this one again
> 
> I shall bring the Red & Blue Crufts Ribbons with me
> 
> ...


Well done Sam 8) and the dogs of course 

I hope to be there too, it will be good to see you again :-*


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Well, after the excellent first meet it would be rude not to 

See you there!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Well, after the excellent first meet it would be rude not to
> 
> See you there!


  Thanks Mark - wondered where you had got to!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, after the excellent first meet it would be rude not to
> ...


Yeah, I'm a bit slow on the up take :lol: 
Was waiting to see if work was going to get in the way (how dare it! :wink: ), but looks fine


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> spilmah said:
> 
> 
> > Don't see any reason why I can't make this one again
> ...


 Thanks .....Terri Thats GREAT news 

I am just a little proud of my pooches :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Ill have to see how work goes Tuesday but I may be able to make this one. Ill be fitting a blueflame on the weekend so good timing for a half decent run


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

spilmah said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > spilmah said:
> ...


I'd be proud of my pooche too, if I had one good enough to show at crufts that is :wink:

Hope to see you soon, we can catch up on all the juicy goss


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> Ill have to see how work goes Tuesday but I may be able to make this one. Ill be fitting a blueflame on the weekend so good timing for a half decent run


I'm going to have to start apologising to Vic soon - I seem to be poaching all his regulars :roll:

Look forward to hearing that zorst 

This is turning out to be a huge meet  Pending a couple of quiet ones( :roll: ) we could be looking at over 20 coming 8) Thanks all for supporting this fledgling event - makes it sooooo worth while organising


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Vic needn't worry - Ill be at the surrey meet too


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hopefully everyone listed is still coming - looks like it's going to be a huge meet  8) Looking forward to seeing everybody 

**IMPORTANT INFO** 
The pub have said they will give us 20% discount.....hopefully for this meet but, if not, I would imagine the next one.

One proviso however; to get the discount we will need to pay as one bill to save them lots of hassle with discount codes, etc. Obviously this may be awkward as I'm not sure not everyone knows each other well enough to split the bill evenly. If we are going to work this, it would be handy if everyone could bring cash/change (and a calculator :roll: :wink: ) ....unless of course, everyone is willing to split evenly...... We'll see how it goes.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

If everyone puts in roughly what they spent hopefully there should be no problems.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> If everyone puts in roughly what they spent hopefully there should be no problems.


Fingers crossed


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> If everyone puts in roughly what they spent hopefully there should be no problems.


Is that with or without discount!! [smiley=smash.gif] Come on Paul, we must insist on the 20%


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > If everyone puts in roughly what they spent hopefully there should be no problems.
> ...


We'll see how things go tomorrow - I'm sure most of us are grown up enough to work things out :wink:

Fancy some childish fun down the bypass again Dale? :roll: :lol:

See you at 6:45(ish) at the car park (sorry gate-way to the car park :lol: ) Actually, scratch that - maybe the carpark of the Marquis would be better.....or is it the End of the World? - can never remember which :? The first one after the mini roundabout on the way towards Aylesbury


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> I'm sure most of us are grown up enough to work things out :wink:
> 
> Fancy some childish fun down the bypass again Dale? :roll: :lol:


Grown up and childish in the same message, come on Paul what are you thinking. 

Not sure which is which, the Pub is the one on the roundabout, make it that.. The other is the antique "junk" shop that sells cars. Ford Escort Convertible anyone!!!!

See you at 6.45 sharpe, mines the red rose!

BTW if anyone is interested ASM in Aylesbury have a 225 coupe as a write off, most parts still availble. PM for details. Cream leather int!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure most of us are grown up enough to work things out :wink:
> ...










:wink:



thebears said:


> Not sure which is which, the Pub is the one on the roundabout, make it that.. The other is the antique "junk" shop that sells cars. Ford Escort Convertible anyone!!!!


:lol:



thebears said:


> See you at 6.45 sharpe, mines the red rose!


 I'll have the Times under my left arm - see you there :-*



thebears said:


> BTW if anyone is interested ASM in Aylesbury have a 225 coupe as a write off, most parts still availble. PM for details. Cream leather int!!


Hmmm


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Guys Im having to stay on late at work tonight. So Im prob not going to be able to come. Apologies, I was looking forward to seeing everyone again, and those chicken burgers! :lol:

Have a great time, if I manage to make it i will be pretty ad-hoc. cheers JJ


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Guys Im having to stay on late at work tonight. So Im prob not going to be able to come. Apologies, I was looking forward to seeing everyone again, and those chicken burgers! :lol:
> 
> Have a great time, if I manage to make it i will be pretty ad-hoc. cheers JJ


OK mate - thanks for letting us know. Hopefully we'll see you next month


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'm gunna be missing [smiley=furious3.gif] ....You knew that anyway  . Just thought i'd post it anyway


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> I'm gunna be missing [smiley=furious3.gif] ....You knew that anyway  . Just thought i'd post it anyway


Thanks Mate :lol: Silverstone next month though [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

What are you doing up at this time of the morning anyway :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gunna be missing [smiley=furious3.gif] ....You knew that anyway  . Just thought i'd post it anyway
> ...


Couple of weeks ago my dealer hadt to change 3 wheels on the QS because they were corroding around the polished rim....The dozy twats replace the good wheel with a new one. So ive got to take it back and have the right wheel put back on. As it was warranty work they wouldnt just give me the good wheel back :roll: Plus there was a recall for the seats. Something to do with bolts so gotta take it in for that aswell. Not happy at getting up this early :x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Fair enough - didn't think you knew this time existed!! Quick reminder....it's 9.00 *AM* :wink: :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Fashionably late, I thought I might pop in to say hi this evening, if that's ok with everyone? :roll:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Just checked the BBC/Weather

Dry and cold minus 3 so wrap up warm folks!!

Roll on home time! [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I will be there tonight to see my Surrey members :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Yes my body knows....Trying the resist the urge to sleep


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul, I'm borderline for tonight now - wife's laid up in bad ill so I will have to cook / feed kids / put them to bed etc - unless she makes a rapid recovery


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> Fashionably late, I thought I might pop in to say hi this evening, if that's ok with everyone? :roll:


Excellent news Jay - another angel-eyed blacky!! 8) See you tonight.



ttvic said:


> I will be there tonight to see my Surrey members :lol:


 :lol: Do they need looking after? :wink: See you later Vic



R6B TT said:


> Paul, I'm borderline for tonight now - wife's laid up in bad ill so I will have to cook / feed kids / put them to bed etc - unless she makes a rapid recovery


OK Rob - understandable - you'll be almost as worn out as after your long drive last month :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Not long now....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Not long now....


Tick, tick, tick......


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks for organising a great evening [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Had a good natter.

Hope to see you all soon - in the A4


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Great meet and very well organised - Thanks Naughtty.

I think there were 18 of us in the end - good to see so many TT's in the same car park.

Hows about that RS6's departure  Sounds awesome!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> Hows about that RS6's departure  Sounds awesome!


It was an RS4, but thanks anyway  Didn't actually mean to get all 4 wheels spinning....


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

clived said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Hows about that RS6's departure  Sounds awesome!
> ...


SIDEWAYS from where i was standing!!!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Paul Im waiting............................you know what i mean!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Paul - a fantastic night, as always. Good to see so many people there. Nice to catch up with people and put faces to some forum names!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

thebears said:


> SIDEWAYS from where i was standing!!!


Luckily not "backwards"


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Excellent meet 8) Sorry I didn't get to chat with everyone properly, I think I managed to find out who everyone was though don't expect me to remember all of your names at the next meet 

The cars got a big neglected outside in the cold whilst their greedy owners sat in the warm luxury of the Mulberry Bush. Excellent location by the way, good size car park and lovely pub. The angel eyes all looked awesome though, as did the '06 plate V6 and the QS with buckets [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

The bypass is good for quick test drives too, though I think you need a few more engine mods NaughTTy [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

JayGemson said:


> The bypass is good for quick test drives too, though I think you need a few more engine mods NaughTTy [smiley=whip.gif]


Only a few more mods! Behave you'll embarrass NaughTTy


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Well done Paul, excellent turn out, and good to see so many Surrey owners attending :wink:

Must get some angel eyes for my car a 100,000 mile present.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> Excellent meet 8) Sorry I didn't get to chat with everyone properly, I think I managed to find out who everyone was though don't expect me to remember all of your names at the next meet
> 
> The cars got a big neglected outside in the cold whilst their greedy owners sat in the warm luxury of the Mulberry Bush. Excellent location by the way, good size car park and lovely pub. The angel eyes all looked awesome though, as did the '06 plate V6 and the QS with buckets [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> The bypass is good for quick test drives too, though I think you need a few more engine mods NaughTTy [smiley=whip.gif]


Nope, that's me done for now  I really don't drive the car enough to warrant anything more. Besides which, I am now very much skint :lol:

Thanks all for coming and making it the great meet it was. Really good to see so many there last night and to meet some new faces. Great catching up with everyone.

Terri - Can't belive you turned down all of Clive's offers - I couldn't see any double meaning in any of them :wink:

Dale - I wasn't trying too hard to catch you up....I told you I was going to take it easy on the way home :roll: :wink:

Sam - Hope your +1 wasn't too tired when you got home. 

I've got some pics that were taken with the few stragglers at the end so I'll post them up when I get some time. 










Total of 23 people (Well, 22 and a little one  ) and 18 TTs over the course of the evening ...... and not forgetting Clive's RS4 of course.

 8)  8)  8)  8)

Looking forward to next month already. Hope you can all come


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

very good turn out, sorry I didnt stay long & get to chat to you all :? im still feeling like trash so no work for me today 

Paul, cheers for the blast - that remap is very healthy indeed 8) I though there was something wrong with my car on the way home :roll: :wink:

see you all again soon [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> very good turn out, sorry I didnt stay long & get to chat to you all :? im still feeling like trash so no work for me today
> 
> Paul, cheers for the blast - that remap is very healthy indeed 8) I though there was something wrong with my car on the way home :roll: :wink:
> 
> see you all again soon [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Hope you get better soon mate 

Glad you enjoyed the little jaunt [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> JayGemson said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent meet 8) Sorry I didn't get to chat with everyone properly, I think I managed to find out who everyone was though don't expect me to remember all of your names at the next meet
> ...


Will try and make it... I went past the Mulberry Bush at the weekend, I think, on a cross-country jaunt from Hatfield to High Wycombe!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Would be good to see you there Tim...just got to work out a date and I'll start a thread for it 

The Mulberry Bush has been a popular choice - food is really good - huge portions, and they give us 20% discount


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Quick pic of the last few stragglers at the meet last night (it's a bit grainy as I had to muck around with the brightness, etc ....... Roll on the light evenings :roll: )


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Quick pic of the last few stragglers at the meet last night (it's a bit grainy as I had to muck around with the brightness, etc ....... Roll on the light evenings :roll: )


Must park further forward next time!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Must park further forward next time!


I did actually have one further round which would have been so much better but I obviously didn't hold the camera still enough for night shot


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Must park further forward next time!
> ...


From the other end  and without the shakes.....These camera phones dont half do a bad job


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


HeHe - Nice shot - aren't my angel eyes bright  8) :roll:


----------

